# Hay in Ayrshire



## Chocy (9 July 2013)

Hi folks

Does anyone know where I can get small bales of hay in ayrshire area? Finding lots places not got it in yet but needing some soon 
Thanx


----------



## asset2004 (24 July 2013)

did you get hay? I have small bales of hay left over from last winter for sale. Good quality and suitable for horses.
PM if you need some


----------



## Chocy (25 July 2013)

Thanx. But a shame cos i could only find this yrs when lasts yrs would have bn much better!


----------



## asommerville (31 July 2013)

tried to pm.you asset but not working!!!!


----------



## asset2004 (14 August 2013)

still have some


----------

